# blue lemon thai and afghan haze



## shahomy (Jun 12, 2013)

did anyone get the freebie seeds from attitude in march...blue lemon thai and afghan haze...i was planting them, and my SIL(son-in-law) or should i say SOB? got the 2 mixed up...i`ve got them both growing...one is short and bushy like 99.9% of the plants i`ve seen and grown, the other is nearly 6 ft tall...the tall one has 8-10" between nodes. had to pull it from veg(t5 HO) after 3 weeks cause so tall...

Any idea which is which?
these are pics of the tall one...looks like giant ditch weed??:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm willing to bet Afghan is the tall one and BLT is the small. 

Click my Journal and go to the last pages of it.. You'll see pics of the Blue Lemon Thai.. (it's the one front right in the "group pic") 

Short and stalky. At least my Pheno is :confused2:

*EDIT* 
To answer your question directly, "Yes" I got the BLT as freebie a bit back :aok:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 12, 2013)

while i'd tend to agree with ellis. large inter nodal spacing has as much to do with the grower as it does genetics. if you have inadequate lighting, your just not going to produce tight nodes, even with a heavy indica dominant strain.


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 12, 2013)

I got a blue lemon thai and its short and bush it was a freebee that I ordered from attitude strange thing is when I recevied it it was labled as barneys farm


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 12, 2013)

Odd indeed. 

I'm sure you know, but the b r e e d e r was CH9


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 12, 2013)

I have found Thai strains to be tall and somewhat lanky


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 12, 2013)

I would also expect a haze strain to grow very tall in earlier veg... so it's a toss up


----------



## shahomy (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for the reply`s everyone....
so, a couple of ya got the thai...
nobody has the afghan haze growing here yet?


> if you have inadequate lighting, your just not going to produce tight nodes


I`m pretty sure inadequate lighting wasn`t the reason, as i have 2- 4ft, 8bulb,t5HO`s for veg and the plants are kept 2 or 3 in. from light - and they have always exploded with gobs of tight, bushy vegetation...and 2 - 1000watt hps for flower...


----------

